# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Cách phân biệt Thép Cán Nóng Và Thép Cán Nguội

## inoxdaiduong

*Nhắc tới thép, hẳn có rất nhiều loại, dạng thép trên thị trường. Ví dụ: thép tấm, thép hộp, thép cuộn, thép ống…Tuy nhiên, chúng từ đâu mà ra hoặc đã bao giờ bạn nghe nói đến thuật ngữ “thép cuộn cán nóng là gì” hay “thép cuộn cán nguội là gì?” và cách phân biệt giữa thép cuộn cán nóng và thép cuộn cán nguội hay chưa?*

*Quy trình sản xuất cơ bản của Thép cuộn cán nóng và cán nguội*
Thép cuộn cán nóng hay thép cuộn cán nguội là một giai đoạn trong quy trình sản xuất thép. Trong đó, bắt nguồn từ giai đoạn đầu tiên là nguyên vật liệu, nấu chảy – đúc, cán cho đến giai đoạn cuối cùng là vệ sinh thành phẩm mà ta thường thấy trên thị trường. Trong giai đoạn cán, tuy thuộc vào mục đích sản xuất mà người sản xuất tiến hành đưa nguyên vật liệu vào khâu cán nóng hay tiếp tục cán nguội sau công đoạn này vì quy trình sản xuất khác nhau sẽ cho ra những sản phẩm với hình dạng và lý tính khác nhau.


*Thép cuộn cán nóng là gì?*

**

*Cán là giai đoạn tạo ra thép cuộn cán nóng, và thép cuộn cán nguội. Ở giai đoạn này, thép được đưa vào nhà máy thép cán nóng và cán ở nhiệt độ hơn 1000 độ C để tạo ra các sản phẩm cuối cùng. Đây là giai đoạn dùng nhiệt độ cao làm biến đổi vật chất cũng như biến đổi hình dạng của kim loại để tạo hình, đưa thép về hình dạng mong muốn. Các sản phẩm thép cán nóng thường có màu xanh đen, độ bóng bẩy cũng như tính thẩm mỹ thường không cao.*

*Thép cuộn cán nóng dùng để làm gì?*
*Do được nung nóng, thép cuộn cán nóng dễ dàng tạo hình hoặc cho vào khuôn tạo ra các loại thép như yêu cầu sử dụng. Thành phẩm của thép cuộn cán nóng có thể dùng để phục vụ cho các ngành công nghiệp xe hơi, đường ray, công nghiệp sản xuất tôn lợp, các loại dầm thép hình I, H…. Thép cuộn cán nóng là nguyên liệu để tiếp tục sản xuất ra thép ống hàn, thép ống đúc. Ngoài ra, nó còn là nguyên liệu để sản xuất thép cuộn cán nguội.*


*Thép cuộn cán nguội là gì?*
*Quá trình thép cuộn cán nguội được thực hiện sau giai đoạn thép cuộn cán nóng. Phôi thép cuộn cán nóng được sử dụng để tạo ra thép cuộn cán nguội bằng cách giảm dần độ dày và đưa nhiệt độ đến một mức phù hợp. Thậm chí có thể giảm xuống bằng với nhiệt độ phòng. Để kiểm soát nhiệt độ giảm đều và duy trì kết cấu thép bên trong không bị biến đổi, người sản xuất thường dùng dung dịch làm mát trong suốt quá trình tạo ra thép cuộn cán nguội. Yếu tố này rất quan trọng vì giúp không tạo ra áp lực hay xung lực lớn gây nên các vấn đề không mong muốn như nứt vỡ bề mặt, đứt gãy. Nguyên lý của quá trình tạo ra thép cuộn cán nguội là không làm thay đổi cấu tạo vật chất của thép mà chỉ làm biến dạng thép như tạo ra loại thép tấm mỏng. Quá trình thép cuộn cán nguội này giúp thép cứng cáp hơn so với thép cuộn cán nóng.*

*Thép cuộn cán nguội dùng để làm gì?*
**
*Hình ảnh Thép cuộn cán nguội được sản xuất ống Inox trang trí Trong nhà máy Thép không gỉ Inox Đại Dương*
*Thép cán nguội chủ yếu được dùng để tạo ra các sản phẩm là tấm phẳng như thép tấm, thép cuộn, thép tấm phẳng mỏng…, các chi tiết hình tròn, vuông, các sản phẩm có bề mặt láng mịn…*



*Phân biệt sự khác nhau giữa thép cuộn cán nóng và thép cuộn các nguội.*
*Tiêu chí*

*Thép cuộn cán nóng*

*Thép cuộn cán nguội*

*Dung sai*

*Dung sai lớn hơn do quá trình sản xuất, nhiệt độ đang nóng tự nguội đi nên thép tự biến dạng và không thể kiểm soát được*

*Dung sai nhỏ hơn do nhiệt độ suốt quá trình giảm và có sự kiểm soát chặt chẽ cũng như tác động của dung dịch làm mát*

*Độ chính xác*

*Độ chính xác không cao bằng thép cuộn cán nguội*

*Do trải qua quá trình làm nguội nên kích thước thành phẩm chính xác hơn.*

*Giá thành*

*Thành phẩm có mức phí cao hơn*

*Thành phẩm có mức phí cao hơn. Tuy nhiên, thép cuộn cán nguội có tính năng vượt trội hơn về độ bền, bề mặt, ít sai số, đẹp, dễ uốn và ít gặp phải đứt gãy trong quá trình gia công.*

*Độ dày thông thường*

*0.9mm trở lên*

*Từ 0.15mm trở lên*

*Bề mặt*

*Bề mặt thô, màu xanh xám (phôi)*

*Bề mặt mịn màng, màu xám (tôn, thép lá)*

*Mép biên*

*Hai biên cuộn thường bo tròn, xù xì, biến màu rỉ sét khi để lâu.*

*Thường được xén biên thẳng và sắc mép*

*Bảo quản*

*Có thể để thép cuộn  cán nóng ngoài trời một thời gian dài. Không cần bao bì bảo quản.*

*Hàng cán nguội thường có bao bì và để trong nhà.Rất nhanh rỉ sét bề mặt không sử dụng được*

*Nhìn chung, thép cuộn cán nóng hay thép cuộn cán nguội đều có ưu nhược điểm riêng. Tuy nhiên, từng nhu cầu sử dụng mà chọn những tính năng ưu việt của loại đó nhằm đáp ứng được về năng suất cũng như chi phí.*

*Nguồn: inoxdaiduong.com*

----------


## cuongkran

Bác chuyên về thép, xin cho chỉ giáo để aem được mở rộng tầm ngắm cái nhỉ.
Làm sao phân biệt thép tầu khựa & thép nhật lùn ?
Em đi mua mà cửa hàng toàn nói thép nhật, nhìn vào thì chỉ là thép, giá cả khác nhau quá nên mong đc cao nhân chỉ giáo.

----------


## inoxdaiduong

> Bác chuyên về thép, xin cho chỉ giáo để aem được mở rộng tầm ngắm cái nhỉ.
> Làm sao phân biệt thép tầu khựa & thép nhật lùn ?
> Em đi mua mà cửa hàng toàn nói thép nhật, nhìn vào thì chỉ là thép, giá cả khác nhau quá nên mong đc cao nhân chỉ giáo.


Chỉ có cách đi kiểm định thôi bạn nhé

hoặc tham khảo: 

```
http://www.inoxdaiduong.com/t199/phan-biet-thep-khong-gi-inox-304-voi-cac-loai-inox-thuong.html
```

----------

